# Black and Blue



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 3, 2009)

What do you guys make of this?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280379840532


----------



## OldRider (Aug 3, 2009)

That bike needs a serious restoration........couldn't tell for sure , was that just surface rust on those fenders? Lots of other dings and dents in it too, but I guess thats normal for a 50 yr old bike.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I would restore the crap out of it!

Maybe even repaint it black like it's supposed to be


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 3, 2009)

Everybody is talking about that bike. It would be nice if it was in a little better condition, but it's the only one that anybody has ever seen in any kind of condition.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 3, 2009)

It's the Holy Grail of Schwinn's. I have always heard of the 54 "Christmas" Blue Phantom but I have never seen a real one. I've seen several repaints made into blue ones but this is the real deal. Original. It will be interesting to see what it brings.


----------



## Herman (Aug 4, 2009)

This bike is truly unique,even with its problems,my advise to anyone considering buying it would be to figure the maximum price you would pay and then double that because you will probably never see another one.I wont be bidding on this(out of my price league) but I hope some CABE member gets it.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 4, 2009)

*Hindsight.*

It's too bad that I don't have a time machine, because I would go back to 1955 and tell the original owner not to throw his bike to the ground when he got off of it, and that he shouldn't leave it out in the rain. If only he knew, that someday his bike was going to become one of the rarest Phantoms now known to exist. He might have taken better care of it.


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 4, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Yeah I would restore the crap out of it!
> 
> Maybe even repaint it black like it's supposed to be




LOL...funniest thing I have heard in a while...


----------



## AntonyR (Aug 5, 2009)

I just barely got through the first paragraph on the auction page, and I already have a headache. What language is that?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2009)

Yeah!
 And the guy broke the rim while pulling the tire off to box it up. Why would you pull the tire off to box it up? There's no telling what other heavy handed surprises he will be delivering. I have worked on some pretty rusted bikes, and that has never happened to me. He must of been using a crowbar.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 5, 2009)

$945.69 now........think it'll make a grand before all is said and done?


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 5, 2009)

I think on this one, the snipers will be waiting in the wings. In the last few seconds, there will be a flurry of activity.


----------



## JRE (Aug 5, 2009)

Thats what I was thinking also.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 6, 2009)

I think if the guy selling it wasn't so flakey it might bring more than its going to. He won't say what his handling fee is. It might be $500 or something stupid like that.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 7, 2009)

OldRider said:


> $945.69 now........think it'll make a grand before all is said and done?




My guess is $2-3k but I think this thing has the potential to get stupid--you know what they say about a fool and his money!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, That was fun. I like e-bay's new countdown format. It made it easy to watch the last few seconds of sniping. $2,179.38 was the final bid. I'll bet the seller never thought that he was going to get that much for the bike when he decided to sell it. Hail Hail E-bay!  What a wonderful marketplace.


----------



## 30thtbird (Aug 8, 2009)

Did anyone notice the yellow decal at the bottom of the seat post tube just above the bb? I thought the newer repros had the yellow decal. Someone may have gotten bit really bad on this one. Kenny.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 8, 2009)

well ebay will be getting like 500 of that sale


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 8, 2009)

thats prob the handling fee


----------

